# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  فرمول های مثلثات تجربی با اثبات(جمع بندی)

## jarvis

*دوستان سلام
تمام فرمول های مفید و مورد نیاز رو با اثبات براتون نوشتم(البته چند تا از اساسی هاش که اثباتش طولانی و غیر مفید بود رو ننوشتم تا طولانی نشه). برای یه بار هم که شده اثبات ها رو انجام بدید تا هم برای حفظ فرمول ها کمکتون کنه هم یه تمرین کلی کرده باشید. با مطالعه این نوشتار یه تست مستقیم و چند تا وابسته رو تضمین می کنید(البته اگر بقیه مباحث رو بلد باشید)
موفق و پیروز باشید.


*

----------


## INFERNAL

اثبات ها واقعا تو یادگیری مهمن ولی نمیدونم چرا معلما واسش وقت نمیذارن

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط INFERNAL


اثبات ها واقعا تو یادگیری مهمن ولی نمیدونم چرا معلما واسش وقت نمیذارن


*

----------


## pouria98

@dmb اومد اعتبار بدم نوشته بود باید به بقیه اعتبار بدم تا بتونم بهت اعتبار بدم...!
ممنون داداش :Y (518):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouria98


@dmb اومد اعتبار بدم نوشته بود باید به بقیه اعتبار بدم تا بتونم بهت اعتبار بدم...!
ممنون داداش


عزیزی داداش*

----------


## asalshah

سلام دوستان یه سوال تو کنکور 94 یه تست مثلثات مطرح شد (تو سال های اخیر هم مطرح شد)میخواستم بدونم که چه موقع ما تو حل چنین تستایی علامت سینوس به کسینوس و بلعکس تبدیل میشه....؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliSDT

> سلام دوستان یه سوال تو کنکور 94 یه تست مثلثات مطرح شد (تو سال های اخیر هم مطرح شد)میخواستم بدونم که چه موقع ما تو حل چنین تستایی علامت سینوس به کسینوس و بلعکس تبدیل میشه....؟؟؟؟؟





اگه پی تقسیم شده بود تبدیل میکنی اگه نشده بود نمیکنی :Yahoo (4): بازم مطمعن نیستم دقیق باشه ولی برا من  که جواب داده  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zista

راستی دوستان گلم یه وقت فرمول جمع به ضرب و برعکس رو حفظ نکنین ها!مخصوص رشته ریاضی هست.. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zista


راستی دوستان گلم یه وقت فرمول جمع به ضرب و برعکس رو حفظ نکنین ها!مخصوص رشته ریاضی هست..


حالا اگه حفظ هم شدن خیلی به کسی بر نمیخوره البته موافقم که ذهنشونو درگیر نکنن بهتره*

----------


## aliSDT

عمرن اگه بتونید درست حسابی حفظ کنید من که نتونستم خیلی زود فراموش میشه

----------


## Full Professor

ممنون

----------


## SEYED REZA



----------


## SEYED REZA

دوستان لطف ميكنيد اينو حل كنيد

----------

